# Sleepy cockapoos!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Does anyone else find their cockapoo sleeps with their eyes open!?! Maggie regularly has her eyes open it's horrible! Lol.
Managed to catch her having a wee dream the other day, so funny. I will attempt to attach the video! 
http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x386/emma_115/51dae0ed.mp4
Emma x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh man! Don't know why that didn't work! :-( Emma x


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

just watched your video. what a lovely curly coat.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Woooo Kendal fixed it! Thanx Kendal. Emma x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

That was great! Haha, bless her  I love watching mine have dreams, & yes Poppy always sleeps with her eyes half open! You can see the white bits it's pretty freaky, Izzie used to, not too sure if she still does, her hair covers her eyes more so I can't really tell now lol x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

My boyfriend calls Vincent 'Zombie boy' when he starts dreaming with his eyes open...freaked us out the first time it happened!!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

It freaked us out the first time too, we thought she was having a fit or something and were both standing over her like over protective parents, then realised she was dreaming in the land of cockapoos.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur does the same - beyond freaky x


----------

